# Эпендимомы корешков конского хвоста



## Елена_27 (18 Фев 2011)

Начну с того, что у моей снохи такой диагноз: Резедуальный период хирургического лечения эпендимомы корешков конского хвоста. Процедив.                                                                             Постараюсь изложить все по порядку. Девушке в 19 лет в 2006 сделали операцию на позвоночнике с диагнозом эпендимома корешков конского хвоста. Мы живем в г. Омске операцию делали в областной больнице на Березовой. Сразу после операции ее направили на инвалидность, но когда она обратилась к врачу по месту прописки к неврологу, ей он отказал в инвалидности ссылаясь на то, что операция уже прошла успешно. Но боли у нее так и не прекратились. В октябре 2009 г. родила ребенка (рожала сама без кесарева сечения). Уже прошло 5 лет после операции, а у нее сильно болит левая нога и немеют пальцы на ноге. Мы опять обратились к нейрохирургу на Березовой. Сделали снимки и сказали, что вдоль позвоночника есть 2 опухоли доброкачественные, но за ними нужно понаблюдать с пол года. Прописали таблетки обезболивающие ксефокам и кетопрофен, но они не помогают. В операции отказывают. Обратились в платную клинику Панкратовой в июле 2010г.. Сделали иглоукалывание, блокаду позвоночника новакаин, ультракаин, димидрол, витамин В12. Уколы внутримышечно Мовалис, Афлутоп в позвоночник. Массаж ног. Немного стало получше, этого эффекта хватило на 2 месяца и боли вернулись обратно. Еще появился скалиоз на месте операции. В декабре 2010 года легла на обследование и лечение в Омскую областную больницу, сделали обследование МРТ и через 2 недели выписали домой (в связи с НГ). Лечения она там не получила вообще, врачи все решали каким способом ее лечить. В феврале 2011 года у нее опять страшные боли и не спит уже 5 сутки, никакие медикаменты не помогают. Она страшно страдает и мучается от этой нестерпимой боли. Скажите, пожалуйста, есть ли смысл с таким диагнозом лечиться медикаментозно? И есть ли у нее шанс попасть в вашу больницу по квоте? Может есть смысл сделать ей операцию? Помогите, пожалуйста, мы просто уже не знаем, что нам делать и как ей помочь.


----------



## Доктор Попов (18 Фев 2011)

Поставьте пожалуйста снимки последней МРТ на форум.
Что из обезболивающих препаратов принимает Ваша родственница?


----------



## Елена_27 (18 Фев 2011)

Вчера ей наш нейрохирург Троян В.В. прописал Лирика и пока опять отказал в операции, сказал, что опухоль увеличилась прийти к нему на прием через месяц. Ставит еще уколы  внутримышечно Мовалис, Алфлутоп, Кетанов. Катадорол, целебрекс, Лирика это в таблетках.

Добавлено через 5 минут
Сейчас пытаемся сканировать снимки МРТ и сразу выставлю


----------



## Доктор Попов (18 Фев 2011)

Мне не совсем понятна тактика - опухоль увеличилась, приводит к стойкому болевому синдрому. Так что даст еще месяц ожидания? На подснежниках опухоль сама собой рассосется?


----------



## Елена_27 (18 Фев 2011)

Вот и нам не понятно, почему ей отказывают в операции. Как сегодня нейрохирург сказал, что сейчас мы ей можем больше навредить чем помочь. А она уже ходить не может без помощи. И в стационар ее не ложит, что бы хоть как то ей боль снять. Спросила это не злокачественная опухоль? Нейрохирург ответил пока нет. И на этом меня выпроводил из кабинета. Причем это заведующий нейрохирургией. Сейчас обратились в диагностический центр, что бы они нам отдали все ее снимки МРТ в электронном виде. Сказали, что в понедельник все будет готово. Так что в понедельник выставлю все ее снимки МРТ, до операции и после операции и последние 2 снимка с разницей в месяц.

Добавлено через 2 минуты
Скажите еще, пожалуйста, а ей реально можно попасть в другой город на операцию? И если можно то, что для этого надо.


----------

